# Wishbone Flathead



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Got this nice 32# Wishbone Flathead on our first anchor during an Ohio Hills tournament, started at 7am took us just a few minutes to get to our first spot, I'm scanning this creek that had a 29 foot ledge at the mouth when Lynn says the wood looks better she had spotted the tree you see in the water to the left we anchored up on it Lynn put out her rods I put out mine threw the Shad head right up into the tree started to sit down when Lynn says "Tim you got a slow takedown on the inside rod and he is moving away from the tree." eased back on the rod and this fish made three powerful runs just stripping the drag each time when I finally got him near the boat and he made two more burning runs, my Blackhorse rod got a major workout with this fish, he decided to sit near the bottom right under the boat so I just sat there with the rod tip in the water till he couldn't handle the pressure anymore and he came to the surface where Lynn netted him, 8/0 Gamakatsu Circle was right in the corner of his mouth locked in solid, we had our 6 fish limit before 8am and just couldn't put anymore big ones in the boat, caught fish all day long anchoring 18 times but mainly dinks after the big boy finished fourth place out of 28 boats, but it was a great way to start the tournament...............Doc


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice fish!! The story was great too. Good job.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the tourney Doc & Lynnplacing 4th is great in a field that big! Cool looking fish looks like a big dent in its back


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Truck,
I think that is where he was under the tree, look at the picture and right in front of his upper fin there is a major spawn mark was about 3 inches long and 6 inches wide, I really think he picked up the bait to move it away from possibly a nest............Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see you got a nice one Doc. Way to go on the 4th place finish.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nicely done,Tim and Lynn......is this tourney out east?....DA KING !!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Belpre, Ohio

Doc


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Doc and a very nice fish!!!


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

congrats on the big flathead & the 4th place finish.


----------

